# V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3 usw...) und einige DVDs



## TotoIV (1. Mai 2009)

*Ich verkaufe oder tausche folgendes:*

*PC Spiele: *

Dead Space - verkauft

Fallout 3

Silent Hill - Homecoming (2009) - verkauft

Alone in the Dark (200

Crysis - Special Edition Steelbook - verkauft


Hellgate London

Half Life 2 - Episode one - verkauft

Half Life 2 - Orange Box ( incl. Portal) - verkauft

Dark Messiah of Might & Magic

Kane & Lynch

Prey - BIG BOX - verkauft

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. shadow of chernobyl

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. clear sky

Company of Heroes + Direct 10 Patch Disc

El Matador

Tom Clancy´s Rainbow Six Vegas

Hellforces

Painkiller - Black Edition

Call of Duty 2 - BIG BOX


*Playstation 2:*

Area 51

*DVDs:*

Hannibal 2er DVD Edition im Digipack (mit blutroten DVDs)
Hard Candy
Hitman - jeder Stirbt allein
Some - Special Edition
The Heart of Deceitful above all things ( heftiger Film mit Asia Argento)
From Dusk till dawn 2
Dust Devil
Rififi am Karfreitag
Hostel
Bad Boys 2 (2 DVDs)
The Hills have Eyes
Straightheads (heftig!) mit Gillian Anderson

*Preisvorschläge kommen von euch !*

Tausch auch gerne z.B. PC Spiele (auch ältere), PS 2 Spiele (u.a. Singstar) oder auch DVDs
einfach mal was anbieten!


----------



## TotoIV (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 01.05.2009 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker Clear Sky + Dead Space für 30 Steine ?



sagen wir 35,- incl. Versand?


----------



## Kevin1965 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Fallout 3 uncut?


----------



## TotoIV (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



			
				Kevin1965 am 01.05.2009 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Fallout 3 uncut?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




keine Ahnung!
Deutsche FSK 18 Version


----------



## Kevin1965 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



			
				TotoIV am 01.05.2009 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevin1965 am 01.05.2009 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man den die Gliedmaße im Spiel abballern? Dann ist es die uncut


----------



## GameZocker92 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



> *PC Spiele: *
> 
> 
> Hellgate London



Ist Hellgate London noch zu haben? 
Kann leider nicht kaufen aber tauschen könnt ich. 
Hätte hier:

- Kotor 1

- Kotor 2 (deutsche und englische Version)

- So ein Blizzard Pack. Enthält: Starcraft + Starcraft Brood War, Diablo, Warcraft 2 Battle.Net Edition (noch nichts online registiriert)

- Need for Speed Undercover (noch nicht online gespielt)

- Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 + Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs (funktionieren aber leider online nicht mehr. auser du setzt sich mit dem support auseinander die regeln das irgendwie vielleicht. der account ist aber nich gebannt oder so. kann mich bloß nicht mehr an acc name pw und die dazugehörige email adresse erinnern.)

- Eragon

An DVD's hätte ich Herr der Ringe 1 + 2 + 3 und I Robot

MfG


----------



## TotoIV (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



			
				Kevin1965 am 01.05.2009 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> TotoIV am 01.05.2009 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein kann man nicht.

Allerdings gibt es u.a. hier im Forum einen Link für den uncut Patch


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

gegen was würdest du denn shadow of chernobyl tauschen?
hätte anzubieten:

-halo1
-dawn of war: soulstorm (noch eingeschweißt)
-serious sam 2 (noch eingeschweißt)
-vietcong 2

vielleicht gefällt dir ja irgendwas....


----------



## kutty (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Würdest du

Crysis - Special Edition Steelbook

gegen

Death Race Extended Version auf BluRay-Disc tauschen?!

MfG kutty


----------



## TotoIV (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



			
				kutty am 17.05.2009 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Würdest du
> 
> Crysis - Special Edition Steelbook
> 
> ...




hab leider kein bluray!


----------



## kiaro (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



			
				TotoIV am 01.05.2009 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> *Playstation 2:*
> 
> Area 51



Wie viel möchtest du dafür oder guck mal in meine Signatur zum tauschen.


----------



## TotoIV (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Area 51 ist verkauft!


----------



## kiaro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



			
				TotoIV am 27.05.2009 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Area 51 ist verkauft!


Jo und zwar an mich.


----------



## pr0gam3r (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



> Crysis - Special Edition Steelbook
> Half Life 2 - Orange Box ( incl. Portal)



Was sollen die beiden kosten?


----------



## ACM (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Stalker Clear Sky noch zu haben?
Wenn ja Interesse an einem Tausch gegen Neverwinter Nights 2, Loki,F.E.A.R. Extraction Point oder Dark Messiah of Might and Magic? 
Ein paar DVDs könnte ich auch noch anbeiten: 300, Gladiator, Herr der Ringe 2+3, DIe Neun Pforten, Donnie Brasco, Tombraider-Die Wiege des Lebens.


----------



## TotoIV (1. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

update*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (1. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

http://www.amazon.de/Konami-Digital..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1251778010&sr=8-1Silent HIll noch zu haben wenn ja zahle 10 € . Da es das Neu schon für 13 gibt


----------



## Anton88 (1. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



TotoIV schrieb:


> Dead Space
> 
> Crysis - Special Edition Steelbook



Falls die Spiele noch vorhanden sind. Was willste dafür haben?


----------



## TotoIV (1. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

@Gabbagadnalf: sagen wir Silent Hill für 12,- incl. Versand ?

*@Anton88: eigentlich dachte ich für jedes Spiel 20,- würde dir aber beide Spiele für 35,- überlassen


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (1. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Ok 12 schick mal deine Kontodaten per Pm


----------



## Anton88 (2. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*



TotoIV schrieb:


> @Anton88: eigentlich dachte ich für jedes Spiel 20,- würde dir aber beide Spiele für 35,- überlassen


Wie wärs mit 30 € inkl?    
Die Spiele bekommt man ja neu schon für je 19,-.


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (3. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Was soll das Prey kosten ? 
Tauscht du auch ?


----------



## TotoIV (5. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

*sagen wir 7,- incl. Versand (da Big Box)


----------



## Phade (6. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Du hast 'ne OM... antworte doch mal bitte!


----------



## TotoIV (7. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

PN@Phade

und Update*


----------



## GameZocker92 (8. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Ist die Orange Box noch zu haben? 
Würde gerne tauschen:
GTA 4 
SteamAccount mit Left 4 Dead
Crysis Warhead
Dead Space
Star Wars Knights of the old Republic (Englisch)
Need for Speed Undercover

MfG


----------



## TotoIV (10. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Hallo!

Die Orange Box ist leider schon verkauft.
*


----------



## ACM (19. September 2009)

*AW: V/T  PC Spiele (Fallout 3, Dead Space , Crysis , Silent Hill Homecoming usw...)+*

Hätte Stranglehold und GRAW 2 noch hier zum tauschen, daran Interesse?


----------



## Heliman (30. September 2009)

Hätte Interesse an *Kane and Lynch* sowie* El Matador*.

 Hätte einige Egoshooter zum Tauschen (ältere wie neuere, ala QUANTUM TROST oder BLACKSITE AREA 51 beispielsweise)

 Oder auch Hack&Slay Spiele wie _CONAN_; _KNIGHTS OF THE TEMPLE 1&2_ oder _BEOWULF_ beispielsweise

 Auf Wunsch mache ich mal eine kleine Liste.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (13. Oktober 2009)

wie sieht es aus bekomme ich mein geld noch zurück ?`???


----------

